
Julie Mehretu Artist Talk - kwindla
https://www.sfmoma.org/watch/julie-mehretu-artist-talk/
======
kwindla
Julie Mehretu's large-scale canvases that are in the atrium at SFMOMA are
really amazing, and so is this video of her Artist Talk at the museum last
year.

